# Wrote a song for y'all :)



## f1ng3rz (Apr 29, 2017)

Hey guys, I know I'm kinda green, but I've been spending a lot of time on here and prepping for my first trip this coming fall, (I've been sleeping in a tent in my backyard hahahaha) and y'all truly inspire me with your good natures and courage and thirst for adventure.

So I was moved to write a song about you dope folks. (Soundcloud) Consider it a thank you for being awesome.
Hope you like it!

P.S. Here's an old one of mine I think y'all might enjoy too. It's a communist campfire song.


----------



## Tude (Apr 30, 2017)

Cool song and thanks!


----------

